# Some questions from someone who's interested in FMA



## pankaixilaren

Hi, guys!
I'm pretty interested to start learning FMA - and more specifically arnis / kali / esc/krima...
I'd like to ask you some (newbie) questions - so, please, forgive me if I sound fool:

1) I haven't any experience from martial arts, I'm - kinda - old (46) fat (5.5 - 210 / 1.69 - 95) and heavy smoker for the last 31 years - that means I miss stamina and endurance. I guess that since this martial art is based on weapons and it starts with weapons, it would be ideal for me, because, I think, I won't have to do so much hard (body) warm up and gym. Am I right?
2) Could FMA be the first martial art for someone? What I want to say: As I can see, a lot of the students, learn it as a second or third additional martial art, completing their knowledge. So, would it be OK, to start with that?
3) And, if someone starts with FMA, taking the opposite way from the students I mentioned above, what martial art could add, as a completion, and perfection? (For example, "throwing knives" look the logical following to me; you could finish a fight before it starts).
4) Are all the "battons" the same size and weight?
5) Is there any weapon, like a "bo", that can be separated in two halves / two sticks? That way, someone can cover both short and long rages and he has, actually, "2 weapons in 1".
6) Is there any solution with the main FMA "problem" "home training"? (No... I'm only child!)
7) I have 3 choices / 3 "schools" to pick up one: Innosando, Pressas and Dionaldo... Which one do you think will suit better on me?
8)  Do you learn to face 2 opponents at the same time, or not and only just one?
9) Are there any high kicks - above the chest level?
10) Since there are 12 hit points on the body, the opponent knows and expects where you will target him... Is it a "penalty" (or, forbidden) if you strike him somewhere else?

That's all - for now!
Thank you in advance, guys!


----------



## MA_Student

Again I've got to disagree on your methods here. You're out of shape so you want to do a style that /isn't/ physically demanding. I just don't understand the point of that. By doing something that isn't physically hard you won't be doing much to get in better shape. Sure it's better than nothing but as the old saying goes you get what you put in. If you don't do the hard training you won't get the great results. I mean at the end of the day it's your choice do what you want but it depends on what you want. If you just want to learn something then fine no issue, but if you want to get in shape you'll have to train hard. 

I was once told fitness is the hardest thing to gain and the easiest to lose so you have to work hard to get it not looking to avoid the hard work outs


----------



## Charlemagne

Depending on what system you end up with, the answer to number 2 is absolutely yes.  It can certainly be a first system.  Not all bastons are the same size and weight, and you should find one that fits you within the construct of the system you end up with.  As for number 7, I would say that either Inosanto (depends on who the instructor is) or FCS.  For number 8, it depends on the system.  There are typically not any high kicks and the numbering system and target areas do vary slightly from one system to the next.  At the end of the day that isn't a big deal.  Every boxer knows where the off swtich is and where their opponent is trying to hit them.  They still get knocked out.  Finally, with respect to the fitness component, it again, depends on the system.  When I studied Modern Arnis it was pretty easy from a fitness perspective.  With my Pekiti Tirisa Kali class, I typically leave dripping in sweat.


----------



## pankaixilaren

MA_Student said:


> Again I've got to disagree on your methods here. You're out of shape so you want to do a style that /isn't/ physically demanding. I just don't understand the point of that. By doing something that isn't physically hard you won't be doing much to get in better shape. Sure it's better than nothing but as the old saying goes you get what you put in. If you don't do the hard training you won't get the great results. I mean at the end of the day it's your choice do what you want but it depends on what you want. If you just want to learn something then fine no issue, but if you want to get in shape you'll have to train hard.
> 
> I was once told fitness is the hardest thing to gain and the easiest to lose so you have to work hard to get it not looking to avoid the hard work outs



Hello! Nice to meet you again! 
As you can see, I decided to open two separate threads, on two different forums, each one dedicated to each MA that interests me... I'd like to listen to the specialists opinion, too.
Yeah... I have - already - realized that: "No pain, no gain...!" But, maybe, I learn something that will help me to choose (or avoid) easier one of the two. I'm still on dilemma!
But, now, for sure, FMA and Hung Gar are my two final options - so, you'll soon see a relevant thread on Kung Fu forum!
Thanks again and... yes, I'm prepared for what I'll face, whatever MA I choose!


----------



## pankaixilaren

Charlemagne said:


> Depending on what system you end up with, the answer to number 2 is absolutely yes.  It can certainly be a first system.  Not all bastons are the same size and weight, and you should find one that fits you within the construct of the system you end up with.  As for number 7, I would say that either Inosanto (depends on who the instructor is) or FCS.  For number 8, it depends on the system.  There are typically not any high kicks and the numbering system and target areas do vary slightly from one system to the next.  At the end of the day that isn't a big deal.  Every boxer knows where the off swtich is and where their opponent is trying to hit them.  They still get knocked out.  Finally, with respect to the fitness component, it again, depends on the system.  When I studied Modern Arnis it was pretty easy from a fitness perspective.  With my Pekiti Tirisa Kali class, I typically leave dripping in sweat.



Thank you very-very much!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

pankaixilaren said:


> Hi, guys!
> I'm pretty interested to start learning FMA - and more specifically arnis / kali / esc/krima...
> I'd like to ask you some (newbie) questions - so, please, forgive me if I sound fool:
> 
> 1) I haven't any experience from martial arts, I'm - kinda - old (46) fat (5.5 - 210 / 1.69 - 95) and heavy smoker for the last 31 years - that means I miss stamina and endurance. I guess that since this martial art is based on weapons and it starts with weapons, it would be ideal for me, because, I think, I won't have to do so much hard (body) warm up and gym. Am I right?
> 2) Could FMA be the first martial art for someone? What I want to say: As I can see, a lot of the students, learn it as a second or third additional martial art, completing their knowledge. So, would it be OK, to start with that?
> 3) And, if someone starts with FMA, taking the opposite way from the students I mentioned above, what martial art could add, as a completion, and perfection? (For example, "throwing knives" look the logical following to me; you could finish a fight before it starts).
> 4) Are all the "battons" the same size and weight?
> 5) Is there any weapon, like a "bo", that can be separated in two halves / two sticks? That way, someone can cover both short and long rages and he has, actually, "2 weapons in 1".
> 6) Is there any solution with the main FMA "problem" "home training"? (No... I'm only child!)
> 7) I have 3 choices / 3 "schools" to pick up one: Innosando, Pressas and Dionaldo... Which one do you think will suit better on me?
> 8)  Do you learn to face 2 opponents at the same time, or not and only just one?
> 9) Are there any high kicks - above the chest level?
> 10) Since there are 12 hit points on the body, the opponent knows and expects where you will target him... Is it a "penalty" (or, forbidden) if you strike him somewhere else?
> 
> That's all - for now!
> Thank you in advance, guys!



1) depends upon the school and system on how much cardio they do per class. 
2) FMA systems were my first and my second arts. Starting in FMA is not a bad thing. 
3) train in one system for a while and then as you make friends and learn more you wil decide for yourself how best to cross train and branch out. 
4) The size of the sticks range based upon art and supply and size of the person. 
5) No comment - I choose not to google this for you. 
6) I do not understand this question. 
7) As with any school it is best to go watch a class or two. And to see if they offer a drop in rate or an intro rate for a few classes couple of months. As each instructor will approach differently it can be different within the same system from instructor to instructor. So go check them out. 
8) Depends upon the system and the instructor. I have Presas lineage and teach multiple opponents. Bacon lineage for Balintawak _is a stick dueling system so concentrates on one on one. Yet could be applied to multiple with right instructor. 
9) Depends upon the system and instructor
10) 12 is a common striking pattern. Some have 10, or 5 or 24 or ... , and while they give you the targets as vital areas to strike at. Of course if you insist upon not listening and trying to hit peoples hands those with more skill will beat your timing and show you that one cannot train with a broken hand, and that they prefer it is you and not them who has the broken hand. Some use padded gloves. Some use padded canes. For when they test. This also varies depending upon instructor. 

Good Luck you have work to do before YOU can decide. _


----------



## Danny T

pankaixilaren said:


> Hi, guys!
> I'm pretty interested to start learning FMA - and more specifically arnis / kali / esc/krima...
> I'd like to ask you some (newbie) questions - so, please, forgive me if I sound fool:
> 
> 1) I haven't any experience from martial arts, I'm - kinda - old (46) fat (5.5 - 210 / 1.69 - 95) and heavy smoker for the last 31 years - that means I miss stamina and endurance. I guess that since this martial art is based on weapons and it starts with weapons, it would be ideal for me, because, I think, I won't have to do so much hard (body) warm up and gym. Am I right?
> 2) Could FMA be the first martial art for someone? What I want to say: As I can see, a lot of the students, learn it as a second or third additional martial art, completing their knowledge. So, would it be OK, to start with that?
> 3) And, if someone starts with FMA, taking the opposite way from the students I mentioned above, what martial art could add, as a completion, and perfection? (For example, "throwing knives" look the logical following to me; you could finish a fight before it starts).
> 4) Are all the "battons" the same size and weight?
> 5) Is there any weapon, like a "bo", that can be separated in two halves / two sticks? That way, someone can cover both short and long rages and he has, actually, "2 weapons in 1".
> 6) Is there any solution with the main FMA "problem" "home training"? (No... I'm only child!)
> 7) I have 3 choices / 3 "schools" to pick up one: Innosando, Pressas and Dionaldo... Which one do you think will suit better on me?
> 8)  Do you learn to face 2 opponents at the same time, or not and only just one?
> 9) Are there any high kicks - above the chest level?
> 10) Since there are 12 hit points on the body, the opponent knows and expects where you will target him... Is it a "penalty" (or, forbidden) if you strike him somewhere else?
> 
> That's all - for now!
> Thank you in advance, guys!



1.      I have a student who began at the age of 64 coming off of chemo. If he can you can as well.
2.      Has been the first for thousands of people and could be for you as well
3.      That would have to be something you can check into after spending some quality time in whichever art you decide to study.
4.      No…different lengths, different diameters, different weights all depending on the art and the size of the individual.
5.      There are many different types of weapons you need to research and practice to determine what works best for you.
6.      ???
7.      All are good choices depending on the individual instructors and you will need to try them out yourself to determine what is best for you.
8.      All can be functional for multiple opponents. Really depends upon the instructor and then your personal research and study.
9.      Depends on the system, the instructor, and the individual.
10.  There are multiple numbering systems within many of the arts.


----------



## pankaixilaren

Rich Parsons said:


> 1) depends upon the school and system on how much cardio they do per class.
> 2) FMA systems were my first and my second arts. Starting in FMA is not a bad thing.
> 3) train in one system for a while and then as you make friends and learn more you wil decide for yourself how best to cross train and branch out.
> 4) The size of the sticks range based upon art and supply and size of the person.
> 5) No comment - I choose not to google this for you.
> 6) I do not understand this question.
> 7) As with any school it is best to go watch a class or two. And to see if they offer a drop in rate or an intro rate for a few classes couple of months. As each instructor will approach differently it can be different within the same system from instructor to instructor. So go check them out.
> 8) Depends upon the system and the instructor. I have Presas lineage and teach multiple opponents. Bacon lineage for Balintawak _is a stick dueling system so concentrates on one on one. Yet could be applied to multiple with right instructor.
> 9) Depends upon the system and instructor
> 10) 12 is a common striking pattern. Some have 10, or 5 or 24 or ... , and while they give you the targets as vital areas to strike at. Of course if you insist upon not listening and trying to hit peoples hands those with more skill will beat your timing and show you that one cannot train with a broken hand, and that they prefer it is you and not them who has the broken hand. Some use padded gloves. Some use padded canes. For when they test. This also varies depending upon instructor.
> 
> Good Luck you have work to do before YOU can decide. _





Danny T said:


> 1.      I have a student who began at the age of 64 coming off of chemo. If he can you can as well.
> 2.      Has been the first for thousands of people and could be for you as well
> 3.      That would have to be something you can check into after spending some quality time in whichever art you decide to study.
> 4.      No…different lengths, different diameters, different weights all depending on the art and the size of the individual.
> 5.      There are many different types of weapons you need to research and practice to determine what works best for you.
> 6.      ???
> 7.      All are good choices depending on the individual instructors and you will need to try them out yourself to determine what is best for you.
> 8.      All can be functional for multiple opponents. Really depends upon the instructor and then your personal research and study.
> 9.      Depends on the system, the instructor, and the individual.
> 10.  There are multiple numbering systems within many of the arts.



First, I'd like to thank both of you, for replying to all my questions, one by one, so, I'm now "covered"... 
Now... about the 6th question... let me clarify it - you see, it's very important to me:
I have heard - read, to be more specific - that, FMA students, face some problems with home training and practice; since there are no weapon forms, it's (almost)  impossible to train themselves out of the school. I'd like to "spend" 2-3 hours, every day, for training, where being at home... There are only two classes per week (3h total), so, 5 "free" days without doing anything, but waiting for the other 2 to come, it's too much for me. Unfortunately, I don't have any brothers or sisters, as I said, neither anyone else to take the role of an opponent and help me on that. So, since the weapons are the base of FMA, that is my only (and the major) worry. 
I really wish and hope, I'm wrong... It would be a pity, and I'd feel pretty sad, if such a reason, becomes a "break operation" to my will and desire. 

_And finally, one more question: I - already - like, love and admire "butterfly swords", from wushu/shaolin schools; since I was a child, as I can remember myself! Is there something like that, something similar, as a weapon, in FMA?
_
For one more time, *Rich Parsons* and *Danny T*, thank you very much, for your time to reply on my questions, clearly, and with so many details!


----------



## Charlemagne

pankaixilaren said:


> Thank you very-very much!!!



You are welcome.  You can respond here, or PM me if you like in case you have additional questions.


----------



## Danny T

pankaixilaren said:


> First, I'd like to thank both of you, for replying to all my questions, one by one, so, I'm now "covered"...
> Now... about the 6th question... let me clarify it - you see, it's very important to me:
> I have heard - read, to be more specific - that, FMA students, face some problems with home training and practice; since there are no weapon forms, it's (almost)  impossible to train themselves out of the school. I'd like to "spend" 2-3 hours, every day, for training, where being at home... There are only two classes per week (3h total), so, 5 "free" days without doing anything, but waiting for the other 2 to come, it's too much for me. Unfortunately, I don't have any brothers or sisters, as I said, neither anyone else to take the role of an opponent and help me on that. So, since the weapons are the base of FMA, that is my only (and the major) worry.
> I really wish and hope, I'm wrong... It would be a pity, and I'd feel pretty sad, if such a reason, becomes a "break operation" to my will and desire.
> 
> _And finally, one more question: I - already - like, love and admire "butterfly swords", from wushu/shaolin schools; since I was a child, as I can remember myself! Is there something like that, something similar, as a weapon, in FMA?
> _
> For one more time, *Rich Parsons* and *Danny T*, thank you very much, for your time to reply on my questions, clearly, and with so many details!


Footwork and weapon manipulation drills can be done without a partner. I strongly encourage students to spend as much time as possible practicing footwork, body movement & angling, and weapon manipulation. All of the training in the FMA I've been exposed to allows for a multitude of different weapons. Swords, Sticks, Bolos, Goloks, Straight blades, Curved Blades all of different lengths and weights as well as blunt objects to cause blunt impact trauma. They is also a empty hand element and some have a grappling element though and in the same manner or depth as some of the pure grappling systems like catch wrestling or bjj.


----------



## pankaixilaren

Danny T said:


> Footwork and weapon manipulation drills can be done without a partner. I strongly encourage students to spend as much time as possible practicing footwork, body movement & angling, and weapon manipulation. All of the training in the FMA I've been exposed to allows for a multitude of different weapons. Swords, Sticks, Bolos, Goloks, Straight blades, Curved Blades all of different lengths and weights as well as blunt objects to cause blunt impact trauma. They is also a empty hand element and some have a grappling element though and in the same manner or depth as some of the pure grappling systems like catch wrestling or bjj.



I really did liked what I listened - or, what I read, to be more specific - just now... That was some great news for me, actually! Thanks again!!!


----------



## pankaixilaren

Malos1979 said:


> FMA is along with Silat the most influential style for me.
> 
> I will just say, age is just a number, I'm teaching people that are 10 years older then you are.
> 
> My biggest advice, quit smoking, don't act like that's hard because it isn't I quitted smoking after 22 years heavy smoking.
> 
> You will get out of it what you put into it, meaning, train and practice regularly. I know you are a gamer, so am I, but I did find a balance between work, gaming and training and family life, try to find that balance for yourself. And find yourself a good instructor.
> 
> Which school are you looking at? Maybe they have a website we can check?



Nice to meet you again, my Dutch friend! And I'm happy that, for one more time, you reply to my thread! 
Really? You could do that? That's amazing, Malos1979! And... thank you very much!
This is it... this is the school that interests me:
Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία Κάλι Άρνις Εσκρίμα

And, these are the other two schools that exists in my city - and in my country, generally:
FCS KALI HELLAS | The Official Filipino Combat Systems
Home - fmagreece.com

For one more time, thank you SO much for your interest and for your valuable time!


----------



## pankaixilaren

Charlemagne said:


> You are welcome.  You can respond here, or PM me if you like in case you have additional questions.



I guess - and I hope - that PM, here, is "conversation"... If so, then I started one with you!
Oh! And by the way... Allow me to thank you, for one more time, in public!


----------



## pankaixilaren

Oh... I didn't tell you: I have some great news:
From now on, I can consider myself, as a proud FCS Kali student - on Thursday, I'll have my first class!
And, guys, I'm sooo excited!!! 
In addition, I told to the Guro about my "idea", the weapon I have into my mind (see no.5, above, on my opening post).
I didn't mention that, but obviously, the sticks will be "buttoned" or "screwed", to each other, able to form a long stick, a pole, together. My (future) instructor, didn't turn me down, at all: He told me that, such a weapon, it could be made, it is doable! Either as a construction, by me, either I'll have to address some... cue (Pool / Billiards) constructors!
Wasn't that wonderful?
For one more time, allow me to thank all of you together, and every one separately!
Nice to meet you, guys!


----------



## Anarax

pankaixilaren said:


> Hi, guys!
> I'm pretty interested to start learning FMA - and more specifically arnis / kali / esc/krima...
> I'd like to ask you some (newbie) questions - so, please, forgive me if I sound fool:
> 
> 1) I haven't any experience from martial arts, I'm - kinda - old (46) fat (5.5 - 210 / 1.69 - 95) and heavy smoker for the last 31 years - that means I miss stamina and endurance. I guess that since this martial art is based on weapons and it starts with weapons, it would be ideal for me, because, I think, I won't have to do so much hard (body) warm up and gym. Am I right?
> 2) Could FMA be the first martial art for someone? What I want to say: As I can see, a lot of the students, learn it as a second or third additional martial art, completing their knowledge. So, would it be OK, to start with that?
> 3) And, if someone starts with FMA, taking the opposite way from the students I mentioned above, what martial art could add, as a completion, and perfection? (For example, "throwing knives" look the logical following to me; you could finish a fight before it starts).
> 4) Are all the "battons" the same size and weight?
> 5) Is there any weapon, like a "bo", that can be separated in two halves / two sticks? That way, someone can cover both short and long rages and he has, actually, "2 weapons in 1".
> 6) Is there any solution with the main FMA "problem" "home training"? (No... I'm only child!)
> 7) I have 3 choices / 3 "schools" to pick up one: Innosando, Pressas and Dionaldo... Which one do you think will suit better on me?
> 8)  Do you learn to face 2 opponents at the same time, or not and only just one?
> 9) Are there any high kicks - above the chest level?
> 10) Since there are 12 hit points on the body, the opponent knows and expects where you will target him... Is it a "penalty" (or, forbidden) if you strike him somewhere else?
> 
> That's all - for now!
> Thank you in advance, guys!



1) It depends on the instructor on how much cardio there is in the class, this applies to most styles
2) Absolutely FMA can be your fist style you learn. FMA usually very well with many other systems
3) From my experience FMA are very well rounded systems, striking, grappling and weapons. A common style I've seen other FMA practitioners train is Wing Chun.
4) No, not all batons are the same size and weight. I was taught the stick should be the length of the person arm, thus sizes vary. Weight will depend on type of wood. I use light rattan sticks for partner drills and sparring, then heavy Ironwood for bag work.
5) I'm unsure if there is, but I want to say I've seen things that do something similar
6) I wasn't aware of this "problem". However; there are forms, solo drills and other training implements for solo training.
7) That's a difficult to answer. I personally have trained under the Dionaldo system for years and have been very impressed with the quality of instructors and curriculum of the system. Ray Dionaldo has an extensive background and has traveled all over the world to train with the most respected master of FMA. Dan Insoanto has held various seminars that my instructors attended, they always come back with something new to share. My instructors have always said his seminars are informative, eye opening and practical. Pressas is/was also very well known in the FMA community. I can't speak first hand of his system but I have watched videos of Grandmaster Rodel Dagooc(one of his highest ranked students) and he's very impressive. I would recommend to try out all three systems and see what you like most.
8) That again depends on the instructor
9)  FMA doesn't usually incorporate high kicks into their curriculum 
10) I don't understand the question

Good luck


----------



## pankaixilaren

Anarax said:


> 1) It depends on the instructor on how much cardio there is in the class, this applies to most styles
> 2) Absolutely FMA can be your fist style you learn. FMA usually very well with many other systems
> 3) From my experience FMA are very well rounded systems, striking, grappling and weapons. A common style I've seen other FMA practitioners train is Wing Chun.
> 4) No, not all batons are the same size and weight. I was taught the stick should be the length of the person arm, thus sizes vary. Weight will depend on type of wood. I use light rattan sticks for partner drills and sparring, then heavy Ironwood for bag work.
> 5) I'm unsure if there is, but I want to say I've seen things that do something similar
> 6) I wasn't aware of this "problem". However; there are forms, solo drills and other training implements for solo training.
> 7) That's a difficult to answer. I personally have trained under the Dionaldo system for years and have been very impressed with the quality of instructors and curriculum of the system. Ray Dionaldo has an extensive background and has traveled all over the world to train with the most respected master of FMA. Dan Insoanto has held various seminars that my instructors attended, they always come back with something new to share. My instructors have always said his seminars are informative, eye opening and practical. Pressas is/was also very well known in the FMA community. I can't speak first hand of his system but I have watched videos of Grandmaster Rodel Dagooc(one of his highest ranked students) and he's very impressive. I would recommend to try out all three systems and see what you like most.
> 8) That again depends on the instructor
> 9)  FMA doesn't usually incorporate high kicks into their curriculum
> 10) I don't understand the question
> 
> Good luck



Thank you very much, *Anarax*, taking the time to reply at all my questions! I really appreciate it!
Well, as you may have seen, I decided to chose Ray's system! And, I'm pretty sure, I did the right thing! (So, we're schoolmates!)
I wish you the best! For one more time, thanks a lot for been so nice and kind!


----------



## Rich Parsons

pankaixilaren said:


> First, I'd like to thank both of you, for replying to all my questions, one by one, so, I'm now "covered"...
> Now... about the 6th question... let me clarify it - you see, it's very important to me:
> I have heard - read, to be more specific - that, FMA students, face some problems with home training and practice; since there are no weapon forms, it's (almost)  impossible to train themselves out of the school. I'd like to "spend" 2-3 hours, every day, for training, where being at home... There are only two classes per week (3h total), so, 5 "free" days without doing anything, but waiting for the other 2 to come, it's too much for me. Unfortunately, I don't have any brothers or sisters, as I said, neither anyone else to take the role of an opponent and help me on that. So, since the weapons are the base of FMA, that is my only (and the major) worry.
> I really wish and hope, I'm wrong... It would be a pity, and I'd feel pretty sad, if such a reason, becomes a "break operation" to my will and desire.
> 
> _And finally, one more question: I - already - like, love and admire "butterfly swords", from wushu/shaolin schools; since I was a child, as I can remember myself! Is there something like that, something similar, as a weapon, in FMA?
> _
> For one more time, *Rich Parsons* and *Danny T*, thank you very much, for your time to reply on my questions, clearly, and with so many details!



6) Practice at home is always good training. I did it. I tell my students to also do it. Beginners are learning gross motor skills and motions and techniques. 
Weapons are good to train, always use trainers at first no live blades. 

As to the Chinese Butterfly Swords, there are some leaf style blades yet nothing like that. 
Yet, I had a discussion with a student at a joint seminar. I said if you want to learn how to use that Katana like a Japanese art, then train with the host. If you want to learn how to use that Katana like a Filipino then train with me. 

So using them and practicing with them would be good and most likely fun. Issue is that it will not be Traditional Chinese Sword Forms and techniques so people will tell you , that you are doing it wrong. So if you are honest and let anyone around you that you are using a weapon from one culture in another art and that art's methodology then people will  most likely ask you to train in the CMA they know to get it "right". As with all things if the customer does not like the product it will not be something they practice and do long term. 

Good Luck


----------



## pankaixilaren

Guys!... I'm  back... Home... After my 1st class!!!
Just... WOW! I can't believe it! I can't say any word!...
Way better from what I was expecting for, I'm 100% happy and 110% satisfied!
No... I won't say "100% proud", because... there were no warm up, at all, so, I didn't have the chance to show what I can - or, can not - do! 
(I don't know if this is how the 1st lesson takes place, usually, or if the instructor just didn't want to "scare" us...)
First contact: We introduced ourselves, and the instructor gave, to each of us, a... rattan!!! (plastic hose, OK? Educational! But still!...)
It took me almost 3 years to learn how to grab my weenie and go to the WC, by myself, with no help, and now, you come to me, and you tell me, just like that: "Here... Take this!"?
1st lesson: "Triangle"... First, the steps... Then, the steps with 2 strikes, on the first 2 steps... After, the steps with 2 strikes on the 1st and 3rd step and an "entry" between, on 2nd step...
And finally, the greeting... The salute... OMG!!! What was that? So complicated, but so impressive and so unique! You have to watch it - well... not you, of course, my schoolmates and anyone who has seen it and knows... But ALL the others! And there's more: This was the greeting / salute if you hold 1 stick; there's another, if you hold 2 sticks, and another if you are unarmed!!! 
The first lesson, was  free of charge... a trial, a test. When it finished, I went straight to the instructor (and school owner) and asked him to pay him the monthly fee... Oh! And I ordered 2 uniforms - T-shirt with shorts.
(The above, have a "reply" function to the questions: 1) Did you like it? and 2) Will you go again?)


----------



## Blindside

pankaixilaren said:


> The first lesson, was  free of charge... a trial, a test. When it finished, I went straight to the instructor (and school owner) and asked him to pay him the monthly fee... Oh! And I ordered 2 uniforms - T-shirt with shorts.



Hooked! (In a good way.)


----------



## pankaixilaren

Blindside said:


> Hooked! (In a good way.)



Exactly!!!


----------



## Danny T

pankaixilaren said:


> Guys!... I'm  back... Home... After my 1st class!!!
> Just... WOW! I can't believe it! I can't say any word!...
> Way better from what I was expecting for, I'm 100% happy and 110% satisfied!
> No... I won't say "100% proud", because... there were no warm up, at all, so, I didn't have the chance to show what I can - or, can not - do!
> (I don't know if this is how the 1st lesson takes place, usually, or if the instructor just didn't want to "scare" us...)
> First contact: We introduced ourselves, and the instructor gave, to each of us, a... rattan!!! (plastic hose, OK? Educational! But still!...)
> It took me almost 3 years to learn how to grab my weenie and go to the WC, by myself, with no help, and now, you come to me, and you tell me, just like that: "Here... Take this!"?
> 1st lesson: "Triangle"... First, the steps... Then, the steps with 2 strikes, on the first 2 steps... After, the steps with 2 strikes on the 1st and 3rd step and an "entry" between, on 2nd step...
> And finally, the greeting... The salute... OMG!!! What was that? So complicated, but so impressive and so unique! You have to watch it - well... not you, of course, my schoolmates and anyone who has seen it and knows... But ALL the others! And there's more: This was the greeting / salute if you hold 1 stick; there's another, if you hold 2 sticks, and another if you are unarmed!!!
> The first lesson, was  free of charge... a trial, a test. When it finished, I went straight to the instructor (and school owner) and asked him to pay him the monthly fee... Oh! And I ordered 2 uniforms - T-shirt with shorts.
> (The above, have a "reply" function to the questions: 1) Did you like it? and 2) Will you go again?)


Welcome to the world of Sticks, Blades, Pointed objects, Sore Arms, Sore Legs, Sore Knuckles...It's a Wonderful World.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

pankaixilaren said:


> Oh... I didn't tell you: I have some great news:
> From now on, I can consider myself, as a proud FCS Kali student - on Thursday, I'll have my first class!
> And, guys, I'm sooo excited!!!
> In addition, I told to the Guro about my "idea", the weapon I have into my mind (see no.5, above, on my opening post).
> I didn't mention that, but obviously, the sticks will be "buttoned" or "screwed", to each other, able to form a long stick, a pole, together. My (future) instructor, didn't turn me down, at all: He told me that, such a weapon, it could be made, it is doable! Either as a construction, by me, either I'll have to address some... cue (Pool / Billiards) constructors!
> Wasn't that wonderful?
> For one more time, allow me to thank all of you together, and every one separately!
> Nice to meet you, guys!


Congratulations! FCS Kali is an excellent art.


----------



## pankaixilaren

Danny T said:


> Welcome to the world of Sticks, Blades, Pointed objects, Sore Arms, Sore Legs, Sore Knuckles...It's a Wonderful World.





Tony Dismukes said:


> Congratulations! FCS Kali is an excellent art.



Thank you! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## pankaixilaren

Oh! Something else, guys! I'd like some help, a suggestion from you...
Here's the situation:
OK, even we are at the beginning of a "technology revolution" on communication, there are, still, some "cliché" things, that will never change. I want to believe, that, many-many years will pass, before a screen totally replace the paper (snail mail, newspapers, books).
As a nostalgic, romantic and traditional person I am, I do love books - nothing beats the smell of paper! - and sure, I prefer them from e-books. So, a couple of months before, I started my research on FMA books. It didn't take me so much time, because, simply, there are no such books, not even one, in my country!
Searching on net, I found two relating books, on PDF form, free to download, so, now, there are both on my hard disc: Danny Innosanto and Remy Presas books. Which one do you suggest me to print, bind and read? They look so different to me!

NOTIFICATIONS
1) I want just to read them, and not to learn from them! No book - not even video, nowadays - can replace or beat an Instructor! Period. (Yes... I learned that, after the first time I watched "Karate Kid"...!). I don't want, anything, to influence and affect me and my lessons, at the school. That's why I'm asking you to suggest me which one to print. I will never try to mimic, what I see on the pics, in front of a mirror! Of course not! Just... just knowledge, interesting, curiosity!
2) No! Absolutely not! I don't support "piracy", and I'm 100% against this crime!...
...BUT! This is Greece, guys, and I'm Greek, too... ("xilaren" means "Greek", in Chinese mandarin). Unfortunately, and because of the "capital controls" are applied to my country, my debit card (Greek, too... from a native bank) is totally useless for purchases out of my country! (You may know that, already...) I can't purchase anything from abroad! Not only books, but, not even e-books! Neither I can send or transfer money to a foreign bank account. (Yep, that's right: I can't use nor "Paypal" services...). We used to have two big bookstores, that were accepting orders for foreign books from the customers, but, now, they're both shut - not for holidays... "padlock"!
I have nothing more to say... Thank you for reading this, thank you for your understanding, and sorry if I was - kind of - "melodramatic"...


----------



## KenpoMaster805

heck ya kali is the best filipino arts eva aka escrima


----------



## Juany118

Think everyone else answered your questions well so I will only comment on fitness.  Many Martial Arts schools now have a "conditioning day"/class each week now.  Think body weight exercises and cardio integrated with the fundamentals of the art you are studying.  So if you find a school with such a program you will not only be learning the system but also getting more fit at a faster pace than you would studying just the art itself.


----------



## Charlemagne

I would add that conditioning in FMA is largely dependent on the particular art you study.  I can say that my current study of PTK is way more demanding physically than other FMA's I studied in the past.  This is largely due to the emphasis on long range footwork and striking mechanics.  

I really don't depend on my MA instructor to have knowledge in fitness.  I expect them to teach me the strategy, tactics, and techniques of the particular art I am trying to learn.  Most MA instructors are probably not competent to provide information on exercise anyway.  

In some arts, it is pretty much impossible to train them without getting more conditioned in the process (MT, BJJ, Boxing, etc.), while in others... Well, let's just say that there are plenty of morbidly obese blackbelts running around.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Glad you found a place to train.  The South East Asian Martial Arts are simply awesome and have the potential to be great for fitness and of course personal protection.  In the end though you have to make it yours and put in the work!


----------

